# Uberman to sue.....Uber



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Did not get paid over 2k for referrals.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Hope he gets deactivated. I don't feel sorry for him. Maybe he should have driven instead of being lazy and just promoting his referral code. 

Now he's pushing his Daily Pay code. lol What a pile.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sounds like daily pay may have a bad collection coming their way.

Randy might be forced to drive UberX for a year or 2 at 70 cents a mile til he earns that 2 grand to pay back daily pay.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I wonder which event triggered the other... Uber not paying him and he decided it is over... Or he decided it is over and bad mouthed uber, TK ordered his peons to take a dump on Randy. Since I was never a follower of randy, I cannot judge which caused the other. Any intelligent guesses?


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Sounds like daily pay may have a bad collection coming their way.
> 
> Randy might be forced to driver UberX for a year or 2 at 70 cents a mile til he earns that 2 grand to pay back daily pay.


Daily pay will debit his checking account his screwed Teksaz !!!


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

All i can say for him is "LOL"


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Hope he gets deactivated. I don't feel sorry for him. Maybe he should have driven instead of being lazy and just promoting his referral code.
> 
> Now he's pushing his Daily Pay code. lol What a pile.


What's with the bitterness towards some guy making money. Wearing your sad panties because you couldn't do the videos or what?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

"Aka uberman on youtube." 

LOL what a pathetic clown!


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory (Jan 19, 2016)

F**k him for putting more drivers out there on the road and ruining everyone's business but Uber corporate's.

All these Internet clowns would have been working the graveyard shift in a warehouse or quickie mart before YouTube and whatever stupid pop culture gimmick was going on at the time.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Uber man has a case but at the same time..... this is kinda like looking at your banking account and seeing it somehow has a couple grand more than its supposed to... then you go off and spend it before the bank catches it.... aka FRAUD

Uberman may be owned this money but he himself KNEW the account was closed out and there was likely a mistake when the payout read 2k. But he chose to chance the 2k with daily pay and simply knew he could put blame on some one else.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Isn't this the a$ clown who kept saying "uber is great, uber is great" during the strike attempt (Abe)?


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

I wish I could play a violin.

I would do a "Death on two legs" for him.
Ya know (singing Freddie's voice) "You've taken all my moooneeeey and you want more"


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Uber has the proles fighting amongst themselves. He's to blame for putting more drivers on the road? Some guy on YouTube scraping together a few bucks? 

Pretty sure the multi billion dollar company with the million dollar marketing budget is more to blame than uberman.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> Did not get paid over 2k for referrals.


I hope he opted out...
Uber needed the money to pay for all the new drivers you referred their bonuses.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I hope he opted out...


It might be interesting to see if Randy can "win" his upcoming court case.

Usually when you have legal issues the last thing to do is make a public spectacle of it on youtube.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Sounds like daily pay may have a bad collection coming their way.
> 
> Randy might be forced to drive UberX for a year or 2 at 70 cents a mile til he earns that 2 grand to pay back daily pay.


How many minimum fares on uber x will it take for him to get the 2000 bucks he need?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> How many minimum fares on uber x will it take for him to get the 2000 bucks he need?


Maybe he can crowd fund it from his followers on Indiegogo?


----------



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

Uberman suing Uber? Isn't that like him suing his mother because he didn't get allowance money?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Crazy the stunt they pulled but UberMan does have a store selling Uber logo stuff and I highly doubt he has the roalty rights. If he takes it there they could take him to the cleaners. He should be careful. They have deep pockets and uber isn't afraid of spending cash on frivolous matters.


----------



## Vanstaal (Nov 25, 2015)

All of his videos scream referral. It is obvious that all he wanted is to make money from newbies watching his "show"


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I must give him credit for living his American Dream!

He was the middle-man brokering new drivers to Uber. Sweet job! collecting a lot of referrals from new riders as well as drivers.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

I guess he will need to change his Internet moniker now. How about BitterMan?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

A smarter man might have obscured his checking account number and routing number.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Lol yup


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Crazy the stunt they pulled but UberMan does have a store selling Uber logo stuff and I highly doubt he has the roalty rights. If he takes it there they could take him to the cleaners. He should be careful. They have deep pockets and uber isn't afraid of spending cash on frivolous matters.


Uber should sue him for copyright infringement. Lol. And he should know, there's no honor amoung theives.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Yall leave Uberman alone. He was just trying to outhustle the hustler. Don't hate.


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

Interesting case. If he was not driving for the city, the and had closed it out, the code should be inactive. Does not mean others will not use and old code, and perhaps, Uber incorrectly showed fees, but may not be as clean cut as he thinks


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

andaas said:


> A smarter man might have obscured his checking account number and routing number.


 I was thinking the same thing lol watching it last night like wait..wait wait is that his FULL routing and account number?? AKA a lesser person could syphon off all of his money in an instant. Posted directly to YouTube.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

MikesUber said:


> I was thinking the same thing lol watching it last night like wait..wait wait is that his FULL routing and account number?? AKA a lesser person could syphon off all of his money in an instant. Posted directly to YouTube.


It's not that easy...


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> It's not that easy...


I wouldn't know I've never stolen money from someone's bank account


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> It's not that easy...


While it's not that easy... certainly providing that information online to the entire world doesn't mean someone who *does* know how to make use of that information can't get to it.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

andaas said:


> While it's not that easy... certainly providing that information online to the entire world doesn't mean someone who *does* know how to make use of that information can't get to it.


That's what I'm saying. It's like giving the keys to your front door and saying "now it's infinitely easier to rob me!" *facepalm* My social security number is..


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

MikesUber said:


> I wouldn't know I've never stolen money from someone's bank account


Then you shouldn't of made the comment.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

andaas said:


> While it's not that easy... certainly providing that information online to the entire world doesn't mean someone who *does* know how to make use of that information can't get to it.


Somebody as in wink wink?

None of us would even consider it because we know babymomma done got it all already.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Then you shouldn't of made the comment.


Whatever you say mom


----------

